# How much should an adult Maltese eat?



## mss

I've only had larger ones--and I've managed to make them fat, too. :innocent: 

The kibble I'm looking at says it is 390 kcal per cup, and that an adult dog under 10 pounds should eat 1/2 to 3/4 cup per day. that's a fairly wide range to calculate for a dog that should weigh about 6 pounds.

(For a 3 to 5 pound puppy of 8-12 months, they say 1/2 to 2/3 cup per day)

I hoped I could find a thread on this topic, but I couldn't -- my apologies if information is already on the site! :blush:


----------



## michellerobison

Mine get about 1 cup each except Rylee, he will only eat ½ a cup but they get extra treats here and there. I used to give more since the portion looked so small but mine were chunking out too much...well mainly Sasha was a chunk. She lost about 2 pounds and she doesn't waddle now and she runs and walks so much better.

I cut them back because I didn't want weight to cause patela issues.

Amber, my cocker gets 1½ cups of kibble. She lost about 3 pounds and she walks so much better now.

I do feel kinda bad cutting them back but they've maintained their weight now for 6 months,they act like they're starving and really "hork" it down when they eat but the vet said their weight was really good on the last visit...


----------



## Jane & Cosmo

michellerobison said:


> Mine get about 1 cup each except Rylee, he will only eat ½ a cup but they get extra treats here and there. I used to give more since the portion looked so small but mine were chunking out too much...well mainly Sasha was a chunk. She lost about 2 pounds and she doesn't waddle now and she runs and walks so much better.
> 
> I cut them back because I didn't want weight to cause patela issues.
> 
> Amber, my cocker gets 1½ cups of kibble. She lost about 3 pounds and she walks so much better now.
> 
> I do feel kinda bad cutting them back but they've maintained their weight now for 6 months,they act like they're starving and really "hork" it down when they eat but the vet said their weight was really good on the last visit...


 Do you feed that one cup every meal?


----------



## jmm

It depends on what you are feeding, the dog's ideal weight, and the dog's activity level. I feed so that my dogs feel lean (easily felt ribs, have a waist when wet from looking down above them and from the side). That evens out to be 1/2 cup per day for Roo who is 8 lbs of regular food and 1/2 cup of DIET food for Soda who is 6.5 lbs. 

Here's a link from my blog about healthy weights:
JaMi Performance Maltese, Home of Super Soda!: Does this leash make me look fat?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

jmm said:


> *It depends on what you are feeding, the dog's ideal weight, and the dog's activity level.* I feed so that my dogs feel lean (easily felt ribs, have a waist when wet from looking down above them and from the side). That evens out to be 1/2 cup per day for Roo who is 8 lbs of regular food and 1/2 cup of DIET food for Soda who is 6.5 lbs.
> 
> Here's a link from my blog about healthy weights:
> JaMi Performance Maltese, Home of Super Soda!: Does this leash make me look fat?


Exactly. You really do have to adjust a little according to weight, since the guidelines can be a little vague. Bonnie's food is in patties, about 2-3 inches in diameter. According to the directions on the bag, I should be feeding her 2 per day. With some tweaking (and after a diet, where she lost 3 pounds), she gets 1 1/4 per day, along with about 3 treats throughout the day.


----------



## mss

I have to wonder about the info on the label of some non-prescription dog foods. I've been giving the structurally very oversized Butchie a "mini weight care" kibble that has *296 kcal per cup* and he only gets a cup per day, with maybe 10 pieces of an even lower fat kibble as treats. The bag recommends 1-1/4 cups for a "normal" weight 10 pound dog. Still he has gone from a lean 10 pounds at adoption to an overly-plump 15 pounds! And he gets to run around the yard a lot. I really have to wonder about the info on the label of that one! 

Edited to add: I'm more worried about the recent rescue, who hardly seems to eat anything--but I think I need to get the vet's advice about her!


----------



## aprilb

Jackie (JMM) gave great advice. I use a 1/4 cup measuring scoop to make sure the amount is consistent. I have one that is 4.0 pounds, and one that is 4.8 pounds. The bigger girl gets less food than my smaller girl.


----------



## jmm

mss said:


> I have to wonder about the info on the label of some non-prescription dog foods. I've been giving the structurally very oversized Butchie a "mini weight care" kibble that has *296 kcal per cup* and he only gets a cup per day, with maybe 10 pieces of an even lower fat kibble as treats. The bag recommends 1-1/4 cups for a "normal" weight 10 pound dog. Still he has gone from a lean 10 pounds at adoption to an overly-plump 15 pounds! And he gets to run around the yard a lot. I really have to wonder about the info on the label of that one!
> 
> Edited to add: I'm more worried about the recent rescue, who hardly seems to eat anything--but I think I need to get the vet's advice about her!


Some dogs do well on a diet kibble with high fiber (Read lots of grains). Others do well on a low carb diet. Each dog is different, just like people. If you think your dog is putting on weight despite appropriate dieting, then it is time for a vet visit and a thyroid check.


----------



## michellerobison

Jane & Cosmo said:


> Do you feed that one cup every meal?


I divide it up for two meals in the day. I give Rylee a whole cup ,but he eats about 1/4 th then the other 1/4th,maybe a bit more later in the day. Same with the other fluffs... 

Bitsy and Rylee aren't big eaters,I could set a full bowl out and they'd only eat a small portion but Emily ,Sasha and Amber will totally pig out on twice that or more easily...

I use a coffee cup so they get more than an actual measuring cup full,it's probably closer to a cup and a half by measuring cup.


----------



## revakb2

My two get 1/4 cup kibble twice a day. I add one teaspoon wet food to the kibble. They seldom get treats. Both are at a good weight and their weight fluctuates very little. 
Bogie is about 10 lbs and Cassie is 6 lbs.


----------



## Cosy

I free feed Cosy's kibble. I put out 1/2 c. a day but some days she doesn't eat it all. She also gets veggies, a little fruit and some cheerios as treats. I always gear it by her weight. Summer a little more. Winter a little less. Overweight Maltese can develop issues with their knees as well as other things.


----------



## Alli

mss said:


> I've only had larger ones--and I've managed to make them fat, too. 😇
> 
> The kibble I'm looking at says it is 390 kcal per cup, and that an adult dog under 10 pounds should eat 1/2 to 3/4 cup per day. that's a fairly wide range to calculate for a dog that should weigh about 6 pounds.
> 
> (For a 3 to 5 pound puppy of 8-12 months, they say 1/2 to 2/3 cup per day)
> 
> I hoped I could find a thread on this topic, but I couldn't -- my apologies if information is already on the site! 😊


I was determined to measure every bit. My boy is not fat either. That is exactly what he eats. I have the litter mate also and she is really skinny and she weighs 8.4 he weighs 10.4. I was told the mother was 7 lbs and the dad was 5 lbs. they will be a year old in a few days. I love them so much but concerned about how large they are. I am strict with feeding and treats. They eat the same 1/4 twice a day with a spoon of wet on top. I take the food up when given the chance to eat, throwing out some food at times.


----------



## Deborah

Alli said:


> I was determined to measure every bit. My boy is not fat either. That is exactly what he eats. I have the litter mate also and she is really skinny and she weighs 8.4 he weighs 10.4. I was told the mother was 7 lbs and the dad was 5 lbs. they will be a year old in a few days. I love them so much but concerned about how large they are. I am strict with feeding and treats. They eat the same 1/4 twice a day with a spoon of wet on top. I take the food up when given the chance to eat, throwing out some food at times.


----------



## Deborah

Poppy gets 1/3 cup daily. We bought a lot of puppy food so as soon as we use this up she is going to a lower calorie food.


----------

